# Big Silver Maple



## Mike Cantolina (Aug 10, 2008)

We didn't get started until about 10 am the first day and then got some rain but it still took all of the second day to get the tree on the ground and chipped.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Aug 10, 2008)

Some more pics.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Aug 10, 2008)

and some more:


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Aug 10, 2008)

and more:


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Aug 10, 2008)

more pics


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Aug 10, 2008)

and finally:


----------



## Wolfking42084 (Aug 10, 2008)

wow. Great pics! very imressive for a day and a half. were the powerlines on two sides of the maple or one? nice saw too. should of been a pretty good paycheck!


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 10, 2008)

Awesome, simply awesome. Loved the pics, showed the process very well, the tree, and the obstacles. I really liked the GRCS getting put to use, nice to see. Thanks for taking the time to take pictures, post, and share, a lot can be gleaned from that. Excellent work, have a beer!


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Aug 10, 2008)

Wolfking42084 said:


> wow. Great pics! very imressive for a day and a half. were the powerlines on two sides of the maple or one? nice saw too. should of been a pretty good paycheck!



Thanks. There was overhang on the double phase on one side and overhang over the service drop and phone line on another side.

Mike


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Aug 10, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Awesome, simply awesome. Loved the pics, showed the process very well, the tree, and the obstacles. I really liked the GRCS getting put to use, nice to see. Thanks for taking the time to take pictures, post, and share, a lot can be gleaned from that. Excellent work, have a beer!



Thanks, you've done some nice work yourself!

Mike


----------



## clearance (Aug 10, 2008)

Mike Cantolina said:


> Thanks. There was overhang on the double phase on one side and overhang over the service drop and phone line on another side.
> 
> Mike



Good job, that tree was pretty fat! Anyways, not being a nag because you seem to be good, but always watch out for the power. Take no chances, work safe.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Aug 10, 2008)

clearance said:


> always watch out for the power. Take no chances, work safe.



Agreed! I did line clearance on and off for about 15 yrs.


Mike


----------



## Dadatwins (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice work, those big old silvers seem to grow bigger as you remove them  didn't I just cut that limb out???


----------



## oldirty (Aug 10, 2008)

Dadatwins said:


> Nice work, those big old silvers seem to grow bigger as you remove them  didn't I just cut that limb out???



lol. big limbs everywhere!

hey mike great pics man thanks. i like the second to last pic, it looks like its about to eat up the shed! 

thanks for sharing. what say you about that GRCS? i am thinking about the maybe biting down on the next few saw purchases so that i can get one.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Aug 10, 2008)

oldirty said:


> thanks for sharing. what say you about that GRCS? i am thinking about the maybe biting down on the next few saw purchases so that i can get one.



If you have enough work, it will pay for itself in no time. You won't regret buying one. They really are awesome!

Mike


----------



## treemandan (Aug 10, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Awesome, simply awesome. Loved the pics, showed the process very well, the tree, and the obstacles. I really liked the GRCS getting put to use, nice to see. Thanks for taking the time to take pictures, post, and share, a lot can be gleaned from that. Excellent work, have a beer!



as usuall I click and nothing happens, i click the other thing and nothing. I restart and everything but nothing again.
Got any tips this time?


----------



## ddhlakebound (Aug 10, 2008)

Great Pics, and nice work. That tree definately got bigger from the first set of pictures on. 

I thought it was headed for the shed on the second to last one too. Big tree, lots of dangerous obstacles, and done safely in very good time. Thanks for posting the job.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Aug 11, 2008)

*Solid tree?*

Nice take down and photos. I'm amazed it was that solid all the way down! Was there rot at the top?


----------



## clearance (Aug 11, 2008)

Mike Cantolina said:


> Agreed! I did line clearance on and off for about 15 yrs.
> 
> 
> Mike



Good, the few, the elite, you are one of us.



I had to say it, makes up for the "Hack" comments from the others.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Aug 12, 2008)

buzz sawyer said:


> Nice take down and photos. I'm amazed it was that solid all the way down! Was there rot at the top?



No rot top to bottom. Really was a nice tree, just out grew its space imo.


Mike


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 16, 2008)

Awesome job on a tricky project!!!! Thanks for sharing.
Mike


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 17, 2008)

treemandan said:


> as usuall I click and nothing happens, i click the other thing and nothing. I restart and everything but nothing again.
> Got any tips this time?



No, I don't know enough about computers to help you much on this one, I would guess it is something with the way your computer is set up, program wise, that it can't show a picture in that format. It could be a setting in one of your existing programs or anti virus/spyware that blocks it too. I can't view some of Ekka's vidieos and haven't figured that out yet, but some I can. Someone here knows for sure.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Aug 17, 2008)

treemandan said:


> as usuall I click and nothing happens, i click the other thing and nothing. I restart and everything but nothing again.
> Got any tips this time?



Here is a link to the pics:

http://s537.photobucket.com/albums/ff340/totaltree/Big Silver Maple/


Mike


----------



## joesawer (Aug 22, 2008)

oldirty said:


> lol. big limbs everywhere!
> 
> hey mike great pics man thanks. i like the second to last pic, it looks like its about to eat up the shed!
> 
> thanks for sharing. what say you about that GRCS? i am thinking about the maybe biting down on the next few saw purchases so that i can get one.





Nice job and pics, Mike.

Oldirty, owning a GRCS or Hobbs will really increase your value. Especially if you have a good experienced groundy to go with it. It is a major piece of equipment, but no ongoing over head like most equipment. In my experience a good two man team with one can pick up a lot of really good sub jobs.


----------

